
Re-Confirmed Again Majority of Internet Users won't Pay for Online Services - pierrefar
http://www.fastcompany.com/1674397/shocker-majority-of-internet-users-not-willing-to-pay-for-online-services
======
spooneybarger
The intro bit about Newsday is a little off- newsday.com is available for free
to all cablevision optimum obline subscribers... which is basically most of
the market for people who care about the local news that newsday reports.

